# How Was Your Sona Named?



## Tyno (Dec 17, 2018)

For me a person just suggested Tyno and I stuck with it.


----------



## Marcl (Dec 17, 2018)

Heh... My sona's name is Marcel... Yup, it's just an 'e' added to my username. The name came from few people misspelling my name and I found it cute enough to stick with it.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Dec 17, 2018)

"Ash" is meant to refer to his uniquely gray coat as barn owls are usually brown.

Also God of War reference!


----------



## Deathless (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm just gonna do all my OCs because I love them all

Deathless- her original name was gonna be Shapeshifter because of a song I really liked from Haken's album Visions, but I decided against it and went with the next song on the album, which was Deathless!

Lucifer- it's kinda self explanatory... I mean he's supposed to be a high-leveled person from the underworld

Tara- I kind of just made up a name on the spot. I literally just half-assed a name and for some reason, Tara just appealed to me

Exodus- I made a pure metalhead OC and I wanted a badass name for him. It took me a while to come up with a name for him, so I decided to use the name of one of my new favorite thrash bands as a name for him because badass music + badass OC = Badass Overload


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 18, 2018)

I found this background some years ago and when I got my 'sona as an adopt, its design reminded me of it so I named him Sunburst.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 18, 2018)

I liked the name Crevan because it’s literally just Irish for fox. Like that’s the only reason lmao.
And Tide was named Tide because she’s a Tide pod cat


----------



## AcerbicSeth (Dec 18, 2018)

With bit of conjecture, and a  l̶a̶c̶k̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶i̶m̶a̶g̶i̶n̶a̶t̶i̶o̶n̶  spark of creative ingenious.

...No! It's not -_just-_ a word!...


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 18, 2018)

i wanted a nugget... so i named it nugget.. i'm not sure what now..


----------



## Aibiki (Dec 18, 2018)

Way back when I was a wee child, I couldn't pronounce Zidane (FFIX) correctly. It came out Zidian. I still wonder where I got those syllables from.

But anyway, that name still pops up into my mind a decade later and I decided I might as well use it for a character. His original name was Rian. It came to me in a dream but I didn't like it much after a while.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 18, 2018)

I took my love for the old west and stuck it to an old oc named Ricky. That's how Ricky Sixgun was born


----------



## tigerjieer (Dec 18, 2018)

My common Chinese nickname "Jieer" (杰儿), plus arctic fox species, yields ArcticJieer.


----------



## JakeTheFoXx (Dec 18, 2018)

Mine is from my middle name.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Dec 18, 2018)

I misspelled Rimanah


----------



## Aznig (Dec 18, 2018)

I’ve always really liked the name Calvin lmao

If I were a guy, I’d like to be called Calvin. Therefore, Calvin was born!


----------



## Trisuniel (Dec 18, 2018)

I basically just said a bunch a random made up words in my head until I got to something that sounded alright. Then I added "niel" at the end because my actual name is Daniel and I guess I wanted some sort of personal touch to it. And that was that. Just some made up word without any real meaning.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 18, 2018)

Following cartoon convention, the last name (Merganser) is the species and I wanted the first name to start with the same letter.  Marius came from the character in Les Miserables, Marius Pontmercy.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Dec 18, 2018)

The first name Tacoma came from my love for the pnw. 

And for the last name Whitetail: I’ve seen the name pop up a couple times, and loved it so much that it stuck!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 18, 2018)

I thought Nexus sounded cool. I wanted a cyberpunk/techno name for him.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 18, 2018)

It's just an abbreviation of my first name + the species. Took me a while to notice some English speakers would have trouble spelling it, but I don't mind if Gui is read as "guy" or "gooey" (it's originally meant to be spelled like the "gee" in "geek" btw).


----------



## Wollymon (Dec 18, 2018)

Well originally the name Mayberry was from one of my other characters, who I began using as a 'sona
I like that name, it kind of has that rural/woodsy vibe to it, imo
i'm probably the only one who thinks that


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Dec 18, 2018)

Ziggy is short for Sigfried... you can blame Soul Calibre. Schlacht is German for "battle." I fence, I fight in armor, it only seemed appropriate.


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 20, 2018)

He wasn't.

Tyll'a was originally written as a character in _Final Fantasy XIV_, and in that game he is a Keeper of the Moon Miqo'te.  Being a male of that race, he takes the name of his mother, with a suffix indicating birth order.  (For him, that suffix is 'a, which means "first son of.")


----------



## Moar Krabs (Dec 22, 2018)

The name of my sona? I haven’t really thought about that




Maybe Iwijech or something similar to that. I’m not so sure though


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 22, 2018)

Alan C. Skye has been a name I've used online and to sign my art since before my 'sona's inception. I love the geography of Scotland and Northern England and took the name Skye from the Isle of Skye. I just liked how it sounded. As for Alan, it's just a nice name in general. The over-pretentious middle initial will forever be a mystery.


----------



## MiroTheFox (Dec 22, 2018)

Along time ago, i was very *Ironic* as a person, so i added an *M* to that, and Mironic was born in games back in 2003 - 2008 era.
People started to make fun of the name and add an O *MORONIC* whenever i did something stupid in games or ever so i dropped the
*NIC* part and that became my new name.


----------



## Thehoneybutter (Dec 22, 2018)

I drew em with speckles on his arms, hence the name speckles,


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 22, 2018)

Because that was my username, and it fit his idea of how he uses masks to represents his emotions and to even "mask" himself... Although doesn't use the number.
Likeok.
the first part of my name is just what he is, smexy. huehue.


----------



## Mayflower (Dec 22, 2018)

My fursona is named Constance Mayflower.

It's a name that chose for a couple of different reasons. Her first name, Constance, is a name I've always liked. I associate it with strength, elegance and sensuality, which are all traits that I want my fursona to have.

Her last name, Mayflower, was chosen because I wanted something pretty and something connected to flowers. When I created my fursona, I was subscribing to a comic, wheer I hoped to have my fursona featured in eventually. The main characters of that comic all had names that were linked to colors or flowers. I wanted a name that would not seem out of place in the comic, or the world it took place in, so started looking for English flower names. Mayflower almost immediately caught my attention, and I thought it sounded good with Constance.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Dec 22, 2018)

I had recently watched The Sound of Music and Edelweiss was stuck in my head.


----------



## Foxridley (Dec 29, 2018)

My fursona's name is Ridley. Basically named after Ridley from the Metroid series. Back when I was 12 or so I was totally obsessed with Metroid. I created a seriew of truly terrible OCs under that name. My obsession with the games died down but my liking of the name Ridley stuck.
The seldom-mentioned surname, Crane comes from, of all things Denny Crane from Boston Legal. My dad watched that show a lot around the time I came up with an early version of my fursona, so it just popped into my head.


----------



## Firio Zifirion (Dec 31, 2018)

My Fursona name is Zifirion. Firio represents a furry... :3 That is how I made my user name. I think its cute....


----------



## dreemie (Jan 1, 2019)

Rose is my middle name, but I have a very dear friend called rose already, so Rosa! Quite simple really.


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 5, 2019)

Detective Tyno said:


> For me a person just suggested Tyno and I stuck with it.


This is actually similar to one of my sonas. He is a dog boy, domesticated, not a wolf. He was technically the first sona, and even furry character I made. I was asking my friend what to name him, and she said Doug. This was because at school we were making floats, and ours was themed after the Disney movie “_Up_”, so she said Doug after the dog. I said no, but then it kinda grew on me. Then there’s Samantha. 
Literally a random name I thought of.


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 5, 2019)

Foxridley said:


> My fursona's name is Ridley. Basically named after Ridley from the Metroid series. Back when I was 12 or so I was totally obsessed with Metroid. I created a seriew of truly terrible OCs under that name. My obsession with the games died down but my liking of the name Ridley stuck.
> The seldom-mentioned surname, Crane comes from, of all things Denny Crane from Boston Legal. My dad watched that show a lot around the time I came up with an early version of my fursona, so it just popped into my head.


I loved the those games!! When I read “Ridley” that’s the first thing I thought of XD


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Jan 7, 2019)

Uh...
So like..my fursona is actually Me if I were a feline...creature..
But I decided to not put my actual name on here, so the title "The Matte-Black Cat" came to mind. I love matte-black cars, so..there ya go


----------



## Jakarva (Jan 11, 2019)

I technically have three, Salkantay (Sal-can-tAy) Harvester, Daisy Harvester, and Nyxia. Sal and Daisy are a pair of hyena siblings that I connect with really well, and Nyx is a sergal/shark that I've kind of lost my connection with (she was my first fursona)


----------



## Hail-Purity (Jan 11, 2019)

It mostly came from irony, shes an evil demon who came to earth to kill for fun, also her name is Purity


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 11, 2019)

I looked in a mirror.  Sarcasm suits me.


----------



## PercyD (Jan 12, 2019)

It's a name I got for a carry over from an /old/ character from Gaiaonline. I liked the name 'Percy' so I stuck with it.


----------



## Narri (Jan 12, 2019)

I got Alaric from the tv show the originals, the name stuck with me for a good while.

And Narri (What he's called now) I actually got from an npc in skyrim xD Later googling it came up with jester and it stuck.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 12, 2019)

I liked the name Ricky and just added Sixgun cuz he's from the old west


----------



## Skychickens (Jan 12, 2019)

They’re my names for when I am especially effeminate or masculine. Lillian Viktor, but they shorten to LV.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2019)

Okami was one Japanese word I knew from the late 80's, after reading some cool ass BattleTech novels!


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

Mareena - Marine: an adjective meaning of or pertaining to the sea or ocean
Icefin - Ice and fin: Narwhals live year-round in the Arctic waters around Greenland, Canada, and Russia

Not very creative really...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jan 12, 2019)

mareenaicefin said:


> Mareena - Marine: an adjective meaning of or pertaining to the sea or ocean
> Icefin - Ice and fin: Narwhals live year-round in the Arctic waters around Greenland, Canada, and Russia
> 
> Not very creative really...


Actually pretty cool.
Okami No Heishi means Wolf Soldier


----------



## Sarachaga (Jan 12, 2019)

Mine is from a crazy French guy who had visions, built a temple, faked his death then ran away with his nurse. All in all 10/10 backstory.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 12, 2019)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Actually pretty cool.
> Okami No Heishi means Wolf Soldier


I thought about the name for about 30 mins when I was like "i'm bored. I'm gonna join a furry forum, see what all these degenerates are all about. This one seems popular. They ask for things like species, I'll choose a narwhal. I like narwhals, I always had an affinity to them. It needs a name? Umm *thinks of random stuff* that will do. Umm should probably have a pfp... I'll draw one I guess"
^ and this was the start of my degeneracy


----------



## furryswag (Jan 12, 2019)

My fursona (scalesona?) Is named Marko Hammon (the storm dragon if you want to be formal) because...I thought it sounded cool.
Actually the Hammon part came later and was from Baal Hammon, a weather deity.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 12, 2019)

Mine's Wladyspaw Awoo. This is kind of obscure and requires a little of explaining. I'm bit of a history buff and of Polish descent. And I like to draw based upon history and would like to do historical furry comics. 

Sooo..to break it down.. Wladyspaw is a homage to Wladyslaw Raginis, the commanding Polish officer during the Battle of Wizna. And i decided on Awoo since my fursona is fox and a canid and awoo is a the sound our type makes. And it kind of rhymes with Group Narew. A Polish unit during the battle.  

I know im weird, lol


----------



## KittyKat805 (Jan 13, 2019)

LordChestnut said:


> Mine's Wladyspaw Awoo. This is kind of obscure and requires a little of explaining. I'm bit of a history buff and of Polish descent. And I like to draw based upon history and would like to do historical furry comics.
> 
> Sooo..to break it down.. Wladyspaw is a homage to Wladyslaw Raginis, the commanding Polish officer during the Battle of Wizna. And i decided on Awoo since my fursona is fox and a canid and awoo is a the sound our type makes. And it kind of rhymes with Group Narew. A Polish unit during the battle.
> 
> I know im weird, lol


I think this is cool. It’s unique, and you put a lot of thought into it, as names for some things should be


----------



## Joni (Jan 13, 2019)

Joni comes from the great Joni the IV, his ideas revolutionized last post wins. Pioneer of furrieness and memes.
It's just the cute short form of my name Jonathan.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 13, 2019)

Joni said:


> Joni comes from the great Joni the IV, his ideas revolutionized last post wins. Pioneer of furrieness and memes.
> It's just the cute short form of my name Jonathan.


*flips through pages of history book and slaps head*
How could i forget about Joni the IV?!?


----------



## ScottishFuzzbucket (Jan 13, 2019)

My uncreative butt just shuffled through searches of "gender-neutral names" by country/culture, hoping to find one I liked. Luckily my (admittedly distant) heritage gave me the one I liked most, Ainsley, and the name stuck.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 13, 2019)

Minerva is mine, but not sure why.  goddess or wisdom, war, and intellect.  minx is slang for impudent or boldly flirtatious girl.  that's me.  stranger danger.  lol.


----------



## moonshadow2 (Jan 13, 2019)

two words that mas together that makes a great name for my fursona that fits it
a spider named moon shadow


----------



## Keroki (Jan 13, 2019)

Im pretty sure I just aligned several letters until it sounded nice; Kiyomi or Kiki for short.
But that was like 15 years ago, so I cant remember exactly lmao


----------



## PanflutePanda (Jan 13, 2019)

i played around with names with my non furry friend (who thought i was making a MHA oc) and landed on alec


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 18, 2019)

I got my name 23R0 from the character Zer0 from Borderlands 2, one of my favorite games, to me his mystery and assassin style was very cool,  and I always thought leet speak looked cool so I combined them both.


----------



## ReziTheFurry (Jan 19, 2019)

So mines kinda confusing for some people xD 

One of my favorite games in history was Super Mario World for SNES and my favorite boss in the game was the fortress boss Reznor

I used Reznor as my screen name in an mmorpg I played for years and hated people calling me Rez because in this game a rez was a resurrection spell so it was extremely confusing lmao 

I told peeps to start calling me Rezi and I was like “dude yes” and that became my screen name online and I even renamed my in game character lmao

And so, when I became a furry, a Rezi was born


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jan 20, 2019)

"I got this name from my Mum, who also named my brothers. ^_^ This is important!" -Twopaw.

IRL, tho', Twopaw was, a very, very long time ago a Werewolf: the Apocalypse oWoD Garou (Werewolf). His full operating name is 'Twopaw Tarnished-Silver', and his 'full' name, titles and all is...kind of long. ^_^ It was comfortable enough to stick with 'Twopaw' (which was available on all of the MUCKs I've joined and am still on, these past 20 years or so), so that's what he, and I, go by. 

-2Paw.


----------



## Foxex (Jan 21, 2019)

My sona's name is the online name i am known as by the group of friends that ive been playing with for over 2 years now

Originated from World of Warcraft


----------



## Patchclaws (Jan 23, 2019)

i like to give my sonas / ocs really dumb names
'Patch' is short for sourpatch mcflurry because thats what i think they look like?
I also have a ratsona named 'Fortnite Cop-Killer' because I think fortnite is funny and its an ongoing meme that i kill cops on sight. (just an edgy goof)


----------



## PrincessKeira (Jan 27, 2019)

Mine is named after my persona Keira, stuck with all my ocs I wanted based off of me. 

Honestly it feels like I should give it a different name lol


----------



## Uathúil (Feb 4, 2019)

My biological father's side was NOT the best. I went through some though shit with him, but alas, I cannot take half of my genetics and give them back. Well, his side is Irish, and Gaelic is basically Irish. I decided to embrace the fact that I made it through that stuff. So I typed "unique in Gaelic" into the search bar, and behold! Uathúil was born. For some reason people pronounce it like " You-ah-thew-all" but really it's pronounced like "You-uh-thewl"


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 4, 2019)

My fursona's name of "Firuthi Dragovic" came about because I'd been using "FrostyTheDragon" as a handle for almost a decade (even as far as when I started here!) before finding out that there's about six or seven things by that name, minimum.  But people still knew me too well as Frosty.  So I needed something close to it.  (I still accept being called Frosty because of how close it sounds.)

In short, it's a formal technicality.


----------



## Nymous (Feb 4, 2019)

I like being anonymous, so I took the last part of that word.
I don't have much creativity..


----------



## fantasticalfrenzy (Feb 7, 2019)

I can be a pretty spastic person so I picked a descriptor word as a placeholder name for my sona and it stuck


----------



## jun0404sky (Feb 17, 2019)

Got mine from my real last name! (Actually the last part of my last name lol)


----------



## Devo Waterfowl (Feb 17, 2019)

From my name


----------



## KitWulf (Feb 17, 2019)

Named a favorite character in a book I was fond of a long time ago and now can't even recall the title of lol  For the 'Kit' part anyway, 'Wulf' came way later as a way to distinguish between the 3 million other 'Kit's' out there, most being a kitsune of some type or another. 'Wulf' has a mixed background meaning/definition, but it overall means wolf


----------



## starsight (Mar 3, 2019)

I picked StarSight because I really wanted a star themed character, I have lame vision, and I thought it would be nice to imagine having star eyes like they do for effect in Steven universe. Sort of like since I'm stuck with lame eyes, at least my character can see into the stars. It flowed nicely as well.


----------



## Bink (Mar 3, 2019)

The name (my profile name) is about the only thing I have of my 'sona that's set in stone atm... rest is a WIP
It's a shortened version of a character name I've used the last 14 years that I concocted when I was younger. It's been my "persona" or alias so to speak in every game, character, ect I've created over the years... so naturally when I joined the fandom, I decided to try to adapt it to my fursona ^w^


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Mar 3, 2019)

James K. Polk was the POTUS who spread a young America from the Atlantic to the Pacific in the 1800's, continuing Andrew Jackson's dream of westward expansion, which is why my sona's name is Captain James K. Trashpanda


----------



## Throwaway (Mar 4, 2019)

I climbed upon a hill

Looked down at the ground and looked back at my hands and said:


----------



## Aika the manokit (Mar 4, 2019)

I liked the name Ricky


----------



## Alex C. (Mar 4, 2019)

My fursona is named alex becouse that's my RL name. And it sounds really cool.


----------



## Mocha Bunny (Mar 4, 2019)

I came up with Mocha's design first, then decided on her name! Since I based her design off of hot chocolate, I wanted it to be something sweet and chocolate-sounding! Mocha just sounded the most natural I guess


----------



## goldcatmask (Mar 4, 2019)

From wanting to call him 'Dragon' since he's a dragon but i was a filthy weeb at the time so i tossed some other words in with 'Dragon' and translated it to Japanese until i found one i liked.

That's why my sona's called Ryujin and i can't bring myself to change it despite really wanting to.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 6, 2019)

Well actually, the name Liseran Thistle is a very specific shade of light lavender purple that you can type with in BBC, and since i like purple and my deer fursona was purple that's what I named her.

Parlor Armore was just an old username of mine, and a long time ago I used it for this game i played called avakin life. As I played the game I found i would just give my avatar a personality of her own outside of my own, and so both Parlor's personality and name come from my time playing that game lol.

Peter is a rabbit, so I just named him that. I now realize I can't think of any other name that I would like for him, so I guess he'll always be stuck as Peter rabbit. 

Zachariah is an old name, and I just wanted an old name for him. So whenever i need an old sounding name i just turn to the bible and pick any name from there that isn't immediately recognizable. And thus Zachariah got his name.

Fenry Blackwell was an easy one because i wanted a name that sounded old and country, but it had a unique spin to it. So I chose the name henry and added letters to it until i got a name that i liked. Blackwell was the name of the bayou i had made in my head, and so i just combined the two of them.

Umbra means shadow in latin and since Umbra himself is a shadowy demon wolf from hell it made since to give him this name, though i don't think he would agree with me at all.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 14, 2019)

Oh this is a cool one actually
so I was trying soo hard to name him I couldn't make a furaffinity account without a username soo I thought of the coolest idea
Boom Dragon in other languages GENIUS
Drake was the most common result best part Drake is my favorite name but the spelling varied depending on the language so I needed to make a completely unique spelling of it I needed to spell Drake in a way no one has ever spelled it before
Boom Draakc was born
a very draconic way to spell it to that's the best part
as for the last name I took green tail in german and I edited it a lot


I guess basically his name means
Green Tailed Dragon


----------



## Croc and Roll (Mar 25, 2019)

Her name is my initials (K.C.).


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 25, 2019)

Casey Renzi. The character is a Jersey/NYC punk with an Italian background, so I wanted the name to be somewhat fitting.


----------



## Gingerbread3706 (Mar 27, 2019)

I really adore night so i got Luna! Get it? Moon? Then for a last name, instead of just Star, its Stargazer.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 27, 2019)

Well, when I first got into the Fandom, I went on a site that required a log in name.  It said not to pick a name with the word "fur" in it because they were all taken.  I tried anyway.  I used to show dogs.  Keeshonden, in fact.  The affectionate name for a Keeshond is a Keesie or Kee.  I took that and added Fur to the end of it and thus  Kee-Fur or Keefur.  I typed it into the web site as my log in name and the site took it.  My fursuit name, Cutter Cat is pretty self expanitory.  Sabertooth...sabers cut... I'm a cat... Cutter Cat.


----------



## Jakarva (Mar 27, 2019)

I just realized when I first posted I didn't actually tell how they were named. Wit Daisy it just kind of felt right with her colors. Bright yellows, whites, and greys. Salkantay was harder. He was another hyena so I wanted him and Daisy to be siblings, so I wanted them to both have botanical names. I was looking for names of red mosses since he has a lot of a rusty red in his fur. My mom was helping me and we found an image from the Salkantay Passage that was gorgeous. So he ended up with a geographical name, so now the Harvester siblings (if I get any more will have geographic or botanical names). My friend Inkblotchy gifted me Corvette for my birthday this year. He really reminded me of Prince so I named him after my favorite song by the artist.


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 27, 2019)

Íroas is Greek for hero, and I named her that because she was based off the heroes in Overwatch and I couldn’t pick just one to name her after. Her weapon (She’s an assassin) is named the Widow, after Widowmaker because I do love Widowmaker and yea.
Edit: I actually decided to change her and her sisters names to Dāku and Hikari so yeahhh


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 27, 2019)

goldcatmask said:


> From wanting to call him 'Dragon' since he's a dragon but i was a filthy weeb at the time so i tossed some other words in with 'Dragon' and translated it to Japanese until i found one i liked.
> 
> That's why my sona's called Ryujin and i can't bring myself to change it despite really wanting to.


Why is it that the only reason I know Ryujin means dragon is not because I’m a weeb but because I remember it was in Genji’s ult voice like and his line means “Taste the blade of the dragon” or “Take my dragon blade.” ( I cant remember)  but he says it in Japanese so he says, “Ryūjin no ken wo kurae!” And I’m disappointed in myself for knowing that I love that game way too much.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Mar 28, 2019)

~Opens mouth...~ ....uh, you know I’ve completely forgotten. But usually what I do is think of an animal then blindly and randomly place my fingers just any ol’ where on the keyboard and type it, then adjust until I get something pronounceable. Only thing is is that I haven’t the slightest remembrance of what animal I was typing when I wound up with Igrotzyny Hykok.


----------



## Rayd (Mar 29, 2019)

rayd = raid. i forgot why, but i think at the time of me thinking of names, i was fighting raiders in fallout new vegas, and i thought of raid but with a y instead of an i, lol. 
revery = reverie, because i'm a dreamer, and i happen to have pretty crazy, nonsensical dreams in my sleep that always tell a really wacky story, and i love to write them down. the word also rolls off the tongue after rayd


----------



## Alison Savros (Mar 29, 2019)

Mine was called "Ally" (full name Alison Savros) because she was originally intended to be an Allosaurus and I called her 'Big Ally' as a sort of pun and also because she has some meat on the bone if you were to see more than just her face.
I kept the name either way the situation would end, but I made her an Albertosaurus because Allosaurs live in the lower 48. Probably why they're nicknamed 'Wyomingraptors'.


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 29, 2019)

*Long story short my sona was named after a character I had made in a mmo game. The name was made because all the other good names were taken so my sister gave me the name lexiand witch is my name spelled backwards and kingdom heartsifide.

SOOOOO yea my sona was named after my sister.*


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 29, 2019)

I like Fantastic Mr Fox, it's also a popular name used in movies, TV and video games.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 29, 2019)

Godzilla is pretty sick and it was available


----------



## Massan Otter (Mar 29, 2019)

Mine was fairly last minute, the choice of an otter came naturally to me, but I had to call him something.  The Massan is a small river that runs down a quiet glen in Argyll (Scotland) close to where I grew up.  It's a pretty spot and a good place to swim in the summer.
So I figured that would do. I've got used to being called that now and it looks like I'm the only one using the name, so it has stuck.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Well, I would be lying if I said a session of Google Translate didn't play a role but, the name Sakara, meaning Antler in Finnish, came about after reading about the Stone Age, the period from which he's from. From our research on the development of languages throughout history, we've come to believe that our Stone Age ancestors named things after the things they saw in nature, so things like Owl Tribe or as a name: Birch.

Now, having some heavy influence from Northeast European cultures, specifically the Sami and Finnish, I often name things in the Finnish language or a similar style. These things combined resulted in me thinking; "What would I, if I were a Stone Age hunter, call my son whom will follow my footsteps and become a hunter?" And eventually I ended-up with Antler, which in Finnish is Sakara, and thus Sakara came to be.


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

_*Just so you know I've made two Fursonas but I've scrapped the first Fursona. Besides, it wasn't complete anyway. I've began working on my new Fursona earlier today(As of posting). I'll tell you how I got names for both.
*_
Yeah, so when I first joined the Furry Fandom, I decided to come up with a completely odd and random Name. After a few minutes, my Brain just all of a suddent got the Name: 'Dagex'. I don't know how I got it in there, it just did. But I've been a Furry for about almost a Month now and only in the past 1-2 weeks have I realised that the Name sounds similar to 'Skrillex'. I of course, as of today, scrapped this Fursona and began a new one today.

For my new one, I remember that I have a bit of Interest in Sweden as I've watched Videos about it a couple of Months ago. So I decided to search up on DuckDuckGo(I used to use Google but now I like to keep things Private Online), 'Swedish Boy Names'. I then found a Website listing '100 Popular Swedish Boy Names in 2015' and the Name I've chosen for this new Fursona I've began working on is called 'Arvid'. Something about it just seemed to stand out and I thought that it suited my new Fursona so I chose it.

Long Story, I know.


----------



## Sethwolf (Apr 6, 2019)

Seth is going to be soon my actual name but I went through a few before settling and I like getting closer to my sona so me and him are close


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 6, 2019)

I feel a bit uncomfortable when someone speaks to me irl or in voice chat using nickname, so I just use my real name


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Apr 6, 2019)

I got Arthur from king Arthur and the knights of the round table considering my family had a lots of knights in it in medieval times


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 6, 2019)

I named my sona "Doodles" because I draw a lot. Not very creative, but it stuck.


----------

